# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Do you interact with your DC's?

## Erii

I only have a few times, because my mind trails off in my LD's so I usually just do whatever, but I really anticipate interacting with them. I have a few times.
Once I was in an LD and there was business men walking, I shouted "HEY EVERYONE, YOU'RE IN MY DREAM!" and one of them rudely said "yeah, whatever....sure, we're in your dream" he said sarcastically. I also have had sex in one but it didn't last long xD it was actually that same dream.
And a few nights ago, I asked a girl where she was from, and she said "in Garfield"
I was like...wtf...and walked away xD my most important dream goal right now is to meet my DG and talk to DC's  :smiley:  I think that is really fun.
so what are your experiences with DC's?

----------


## Klikko

So far I have only used them for sex, but their reactions can be quite fun  :smiley:  This morning I was Uncle Scrooge (from Disney), and had Albert as a butler. But then some lady barged in and accused me of underpaying Albert. Wtf?

----------


## tom1029

Sounds like a good idea. Never know what your subconcious will think of to talk to you about  :tongue2:

----------


## Klikko

I haven't met my dreamguide yet either. What is it?

----------


## Erii

> I haven't met my dreamguide yet either. What is it?



They are an unusual DC....they can help you in lucid dreams, you can ask them questions about yourself etc. I don't know if this is an accurate description but they are like a "key to your subconscious"

----------


## Hukif

Of course! I enjoy talking with non-human DCs the most, as they don't make me angry, and then they tell me of awesome places to visit.

----------


## Klikko

> They are an unusual DC....they can help you in lucid dreams, you can ask them questions about yourself etc. I don't know if this is an accurate description but they are like a "key to your subconscious"



Ahh thx for the reply, and sorry for jumping a bit off topic there. Sounds cool, looking forward to meeting mine (if I can find it)

----------


## Erii

> Ahh thx for the reply, and sorry for jumping a bit off topic there. Sounds cool, looking forward to meeting mine (if I can find it)



no worries! it's okay  ::D:  good luck with finding him/her/it

----------


## Waterknight

In my last 2 lucid dreams I was talking to friends even though I knew they were DCs. then in the last I pushed some random DCs while I was flying

----------


## Drokens

I once talked to a little black boy in a lucid dream and all he said was nonsense.

----------


## aLucidSkater

I love how DCs act so normal in a LD, lol.

----------


## astralpixels

I had a long conversation in my most recent LD talking to my brother trying to convince him he wasn't real and this was just a dream. thinking of course that he'd be excited that we could do anything and fly around or fight together, especially because it was him who introduced me to LDing in the first place. But then he began to look disappointed ololol so i started telling him "oh... well i mean you ARE real, just not here. this is like a replica of you!" but no matter how hard i tried afterword he was just uninterested and depressed because he realized he wasn't real!

oddly enough after i convinced him he was just a DC the dream became very unstable and my words began to slur until I woke up and nothing i could do would stabilize the LD for longer. i'm guessing there was actually a lot of talking to my subconscious going on there.

----------


## MindGames

Everything that happens in your dreams is how you would expect them to happen in real life. That's why dream characters often refuse to believe that they're in a dream. I haven't interacted with any DC's yet, but I think it would be funny to use magical powers on them inside of a dream.  ::lol::

----------


## yay

> Everything that happens in your dreams is how you would expect them to happen in real life. That's why dream characters often refuse to believe that they're in a dream. I haven't interacted with any DC's yet, but I think it would be funny to use magical powers on them inside of a dream.



That's not always true. I once had a very surreal lucid dream where it was basically a city where lucid dreamers gather. It was basically a big party everywhere but everyone there knew it was a dream. But yeah, they usually don't.

It would be awesome if it was true, but it was probably just my imagination...  :Cheeky:

----------


## NrElAx

Yea I ended up in some house in a lucid because outside was flooding, and I walked in and screamed to everyone inside, I'm dreaming!! They just said no your not. And then I woke up hahah. All my other ones I haven't really found any DCs to talk to, I'm usually all alone. Maybe my subconscious thinks I'm a loner. Hahah but I'm really not. Actually I do like to chill a lone a lot. So maybe that's why. Once I get to explore more I have no doubt I'll be able to talk to more DCs.

----------


## livingcolor

when I'm lucid, my DC's usually seem to act like they know they're only part of a dream. I've only recently started trying to grill them with questions, and I inevitably confront them with whether they know they're only a part of me... And they just stare back at me like "You already know the answer." Thats the meaning I derive from it, though to be honest they really just stare silently.

I have not found a dream guide but now I am intruiged!

----------


## livingcolor

I tried to use magical powers to prove to a DC that I was dreaming, but when suddenly I was trying to prove it, it was impossible. This frusterated me especially because the DC already seemed to accept whatever I said, and I already used it for sex and grilled it with questions... it was like trying to prove to myself that i could prove to this DC that I was dreaming... and then I couldn't...

----------


## Locarno

My DCs run the gamut; most are fairly realistic, but some... as I mentioned in another thread, one of the DCs in a recent dream was the Burger King mascot (I beat the hell out of him for fun, couldn't pass it up). Another DC in a different dream wouldn't shut up about Grover Cleveland.

No matter what, they are immensely less impressed with anything I do in a lucid dream, no matter how ludicrous. If I saw someone tossing fireballs, shapeshifting, or jumping into the sky like Superman, I would have a lot more reaction than the casual interest they display. Those are the sort of glances I would spare an unusually ugly dog, not stuff worthy of Hollywood SFX.

----------


## Erii

> My DCs run the gamut; most are fairly realistic, but some... as I mentioned in another thread, one of the DCs in a recent dream was the Burger King mascot (I beat the hell out of him for fun, couldn't pass it up). Another DC in a different dream wouldn't shut up about Grover Cleveland.
> 
> No matter what, they are immensely less impressed with anything I do in a lucid dream, no matter how ludicrous. If I saw someone tossing fireballs, shapeshifting, or jumping into the sky like Superman, I would have a lot more reaction than the casual interest they display. Those are the sort of glances I would spare an unusually ugly dog, not stuff worthy of Hollywood SFX.



hahahahaha nice!

----------


## MindGames

> That's not always true. I once had a very surreal lucid dream where it was basically a city where lucid dreamers gather. It was basically a big party everywhere but everyone there knew it was a dream. But yeah, they usually don't.
> 
> It would be awesome if it was true, but it was probably just my imagination...



In a strange way, that is one of the situations your subconscious would have expected. Dreams are all extensions of your subconscious.

----------


## Puffin

I always interact with DCs - usually only the ones I summon, though. All the others just aren't interesting enough to be around.

I've interviewed a DC, made DCs do some pretty embarrassing stuff, and created conversations with them, using my expectations as to what they'll say next.

----------


## Blacklight

Asked one what year it was. She said 1005 or something. Don't even remember the good ones I had. Only good exchange of words with a DC I still remember is asking some small guy "Who are you?" and he points to me and says "I'm you."
I think it was supposed to be both stating the obvious and trying to sound intellectual. Kind of my style.

----------


## Tranquil Toad

I do sometimes. I've had DCs fly around with me before. I became lucid inside a building, and a few people in there wanted me to come outside with them and explore. For some reason I was certain I would wake up soon, but they told me "just come with us until you wake up." So I ended up following them through a forest trail, and then taking flight with them by my side.

Its something I may do in the future - find some dream characters to keep me company while I go explore the dream.

----------


## Waterknight

Even when Im lucid and I know that everything is just a dream I still act like the DCs are real people and that my friends are their real selves even though I know they arent

----------


## whiterain

the odd thing for me is that the only time that i had what i consider to be an astral projection, it was like all the characters were waiting, helping and even taunting me to realise that i was just in a dream of my own creation. however most of the characters in lucids deny that its a dream, although occasionally i find some who agree with me. these often tend to be people that i know in reality and when i have looked back it does seem like they are the ones that i would kind of expect to be more knowledgable about dreaming. i guess it really is down to your expectations mostly, although id love to hear other peoples explanations

----------


## LlamaBeanz

Depends on the layer of lucidity I have. Usually in lower layers you tell everyone (DCs) that its a dream. Its mental reaction to the situation. In deeper layers of lucidity talking to a DC can be very interesting since my mind has fully accepted and comprehended that I am in a dream.

----------

